
Reasons AI Is Way Overhyped - sinatra
https://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2019/02/15/3-reasons-ai-is-way-overhyped/#367b316f5a6a
======
GrumpyNl
Most AI they have tried to sell us so far, are more smarter list compare
algorithms. For example, when to pickup a garbage container. Turns out, there
is no real AI involved, its just a list of conditions to watch.

~~~
ryanthedev
I agree, the other half of AI is classically trained learning. They end up
using the help desk to train their algorithms.

------
mark_l_watson
I also worked through this field in the 1980s, and the current results far
surpass earlier results. With respect, I strongly disagree with this article.

Deep learning has revolutionized NLP (BERT solves anaphora resolution, etc.,
etc.). China has spawned many interesting AI powered product: auto checkout
systems that recognize people and what they picked up in a store. etc., etc.

